# barge adrift



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/6219410.stm

found this on the news. 2 lifeboatmen rescued from drifting barge on the channel


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

very interesting report? brings back a memory??


----------



## macjack (Mar 5, 2006)

billyboy said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/6219410.stm
> 
> found this on the news. 2 lifeboatmen rescued from drifting barge on the channel


Tug had engine problems of Shoreham, en route to IO Wight seeking shelter,and lost tow a Large tanker barge.Shoreham Lifeboat attended, and stood by as the barge drifted east, I watched from from home as she drifted across Seaford Bay. Full story:- http://www.shorehamlifeboat.co.uk/services.html
and excellent photos :- http://www.shorehamlifeboat.co.uk/barge.html
Dutch salvage tug called.
Mac


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

thanks for the update. keep us informed eh!
billyboy


----------

